
Show HN: HD Audio Unlocked, Your Buddies Can Listen Your Guitar Now - themarkers
https://workshopx.app/v/random
======
turtlegrids
This website doesn’t work in iOS Safari. Gives error: “NotAllowedError: The
request is not allowed by the user agent or the platform in the current
context, possibly because the user denied permission.”

~~~
themarkers
Hmmm, works on iOS safari 13+, you have to grant your microphone
permission,Then invite your buddy listen you playing

------
jeankor
So Play the guitar, sharing it real-time?

~~~
themarkers
Why not;D

------
themarkers
*Note: Microphone preferred.

